# New strongman/hardcore training gym in Leicester



## crampy (Jun 19, 2010)

http://www.thewarehousegym.co.uk/

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?profile=1&id=567200844#!/profile.php?id=100001826161141


----------



## crampy (Jun 19, 2010)

bump!


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

£260 a year!!!!!! wow that's proper amazing

Damn it could you relocate 100 miles further north


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

If the gyms as good as the website it'll be blinding!!! I've got mates up in leicester so next time i visit it might drop by.....


----------



## crampy (Jun 19, 2010)

Not my gym just local to me so thought i'd post the details.


----------

